# available at white plains this weekend



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

standard fants 
1-10 months old $125
1- 4 months old $100









1 Borja Ridge female 14 months old ready to breed $75

1 male orange lamasi 2 years old proven breeder $50

1- Summersi 14 months old Understory line $125


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Sooo, who`s going?
I`ll be there.

John


----------



## klik339 (May 17, 2010)

i'll be there, i tried getting a booth but they said they're sold out for the year :/


----------



## captreedean (Oct 19, 2007)

Possibly interested in the Bora Vent


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

klik339 said:


> i'll be there, i tried getting a booth but they said they're sold out for the year :/


that seems to be the case for every year, this is one of the most popular shows around.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

captreedean said:


> Possibly interested in the Bora Vent


let em know and i will hold it for you


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Summersi Sold!


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

i think i will be skipping this show im all pooped out from shows but let me know how good it was from those of you that do go.


----------



## cliner (Oct 31, 2007)

I'm coming down with my brother-He's getting his first frogs. It's his first herp show.

I'm looking for a male turquiose and broze auratus. Pretty sure mine are two females. Look forward to meeting up with some people and talk the talk.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

I'm there for aroids!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Last call on frogs!


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Just got back.
Waaaay to many people. I lasted about an hour.
Couldn`t even get near Black Jungle.
Anway, I picked up some suppliments, a culture and hat and t shirt for my son and wifey.

John


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Really?!? What time did you arrive? I got there ca. 11:30, got:

--Philo wend imbe (too big, had to divide it)
--Bolbitis heteroclita
--Medinilla sedifolia (sweet!)
--And an Acanthosaura from the miscellaneous lizard guys (aka the Kick bros.)


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

I guess I got there around noon.
There was still a line of people waiting to get in.
I went to one vendor ( forget who it was) to buy some pin heads and there were about 30 people ahead of me waiting to pay.
I will say it did calm down after awhile.
I actually ended up having a nice conversation with Rich from Black Jungle.
All in all another good White Plains show-I just don`t handle crowds well.

John


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Enlightened Rogue said:


> I guess I got there around noon.
> There was still a line of people waiting to get in.
> I went to one vendor ( forget who it was) to buy some pin heads and there were about 30 people ahead of me waiting to pay.
> I will say it did calm down after awhile.
> ...



Phew... that kind of makes me feel better about missing this one. I don't handle large crowds well either. I hope the November show will still have some goodies but less people.


----------

